# Bully Sticks...uh they stink!



## Regi (Feb 16, 2008)

Hi I bought 2 bully sticks 11.99 a piece and my dogs LOVE them but they smell so terrible. My dogs faces stink afterwards and my couch and rug and its a very unpleasant smell. DOes anyone use bully sticks and what can I do about the awful smell..??


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

Yep. I always reserved Bully Sticks for the crate or the back porch. Other than putting a clothespin on your nose, the only thing you can do about the smell is not feed them.


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

I think they make a non-smelly kind, I forget what they're called tho?


----------



## SMoore (Nov 9, 2007)

Look into what a bully stick actually IS and you'll understand why it stinks.

I feed them as an outside only treat.


----------



## lucygoose (Feb 11, 2008)

There are ones that do not stink.....I found a place here that sells this *Moo* Dog Chews*....I kow what you mean, as I found out the hard way....I could not take the smelly ones....I threw it out....LOL....Ask before you buy them and if the people do not know if they stink, they prolly do.....LOL....Willie is chewing one now.....Oh, and I get the 12inch ones for $4.99......Good Luck!!

http://www.freerangedogchews.com/


----------



## Equestiana (Aug 8, 2007)

I've given my dogs the Moo Dog Chews and my pups love them. I didn't notice a stink... Only problem is they can finish the whole think in an hour


----------



## GeorgeGlass (Jun 5, 2008)

My chewer of a dog even worked through a bully stick pretty fast. I don't have a great sense of smell, so I'll have to give the carpet where he was munching a good sniff tonight.


----------



## melgrj7 (Sep 21, 2007)

I use the moo brand ones as well, no odor from them that I noticed. I don't stick my nose right up to them, but they don't make the room or my dogs stink I get my dogs each one when I buy a new bag of food (usually every 3 weeks or so), or if I just want to be left alone for a little bit.


----------



## LaxBoy (Jun 10, 2008)

We only use the sticks from Best Bully Sticks as they are the only all natural ones out there....Think about it (If you bought a banana or a steak and it didn't smell like ANYTHING would you eat it? or feed it to your dogs?) A bully stick is an all natural beef product that should have a slight smell to it. Most vendors are treating their bully sticks with radiation and chemicals to take the scent away....makes you wonder what's next?! Check out the selection here: Best Bully Sticks


----------



## Keenan (Jul 7, 2007)

My wife refuses to even touch bully sticks haha. My dog loves them though and give them to her as treats in the backyard.


----------



## ILuvLucy (May 3, 2008)

LaxBoy said:


> We only use the sticks from Best Bully Sticks as they are the only all natural ones out there....Think about it (If you bought a banana or a steak and it didn't smell like ANYTHING would you eat it? or feed it to your dogs?) A bully stick is an all natural beef product that should have a slight smell to it. Most vendors are treating their bully sticks with radiation and chemicals to take the scent away....makes you wonder what's next?! Check out the selection here: Best Bully Sticks


 My pup loves the bully sticks I recently got for her, but each time she eats one, she gets the runs  Not severe, but not nice either! And, the sticks I had gotten for her do NOT smell. I just ordered a couple from the site you mentioned. So, we'll see if the "best bully sticks" are better for her.


----------

